# exciting times



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Helllllo

Those that know me will know we startd our journey 16 months ago. Approved in january and awaiting a match.our wait may finally be over. Saw a LO on CWW,  got full CPR and sent a huge list of questions to there family finder. There worker called ours and said there was other families interested but none of them expressed as much intereat as us and havnt asked any questions. They have asked for our par and said we can meet the medical adviser and FC with no obligation to persue but as long as our report is a match he is ours , were 1st in line. They are even going to pay all costs for intros. This feeling of pure love and excitment is in me and yet im scared if they dont like our par we wont get him. We have  worked so hard doing overtime so we can have some savings and i can go term time when they go to school ect. To have our SW sing our praises to them i just hope this is a right match. I said after last link i wouldnt invest as much emotion but my god il do what ever it takes to get him. Just got to wait to see if they like our PAR which we should hear in a few days.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you. Believe if it's meant to be it will be & all sounds very positive & exciting.
X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Huge hugs babe keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Wonderful news, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, I really hope everything goes smoothly for you - you deserve it after the tough time you have had     

All the luck in the world, although as the girls have said, it all sounds very positive    and  as though it is meant to be


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hope so!!! Sounds like you're the ones and he's the one for you. 

Very best wishes


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Everything crossed for you    these are heart wrenching times! Looking forward to hearing an update xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Everything crossed for you    these are heart wrenching times! Looking forward to hearing an update xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone. No news yet so should hear next week. Eeeeks xx


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

All sounds positive! Good luck, congratulations and I am sure you will be great ❤


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone, little update, little blue has a new social worker so now were back to square one. They are also cinsiderig other families. Feel like whole world has come tumbeling down. I know it tskes a strong person ro go through this but not sure how much more rejection we could take. Just got to wait now and prepare for a no. Gutted totally guted.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hun that's awful so sorry you're being messed about like this xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

That's awful Sass! I don't understand why SW's say such things when they haven't seen your PAR and a SW change was happening. To say one thing and get your hopes up and then for this to happen is gutting for you and so unprofessional.  The LO we were linked to had a new SW at a similar time but the family finder had chosen us, the old SW agreed and so the new SW agreed because they knew LO best.  I really hope this all still works out in you!      

x


----------

